# brake pedal????????



## ShawnKay (Mar 27, 2001)

OK, so about a month ago I changed the front rotors and pads on my 97 Jetta GLX among other things that weren't brake related. Well when I went to pull the car out of the garage, I noticed that the brake went to the floor, so I parked it until I was able to work on it again. A couple days later I worked on the car and bled the brakes. 
Here's the problem I'm having, I took it for a test drive after I was done. When coming to a stop, the pedal goes pretty much to the floor the 1st pump, but on the 2nd or 3rd pump, it feels fine. At the next stop, it does the same thing......
Fast forward a couple weeks and I replace the Master cylinder and bled the brakes with a pressure bleeder which I just purchased to try and remedy this problem. Well, the car is still doing the same thing...... Any suggestions?


_Modified by wagonowner at 2:25 PM 3-8-2007_


----------



## ShawnKay (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: brake pedal???????? (wagonowner)*

well tomorrow after I work I'm gonna work on the car again. 1st thing I'm goin to do is take it around the block and try to do some abs stops (try to get the abs to circulate) then I'm gonna go back in the garage and re-bleed the brakes. Hopefully this fixes it but I'm not a mechanic, which is why I'm asking.


----------



## tupinchemadre (Mar 4, 2007)

Sounds like your master cylinder is about done for


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (tupinchemadre)*

how do the calipers look? do all the lines look good, no leaks?


----------



## ShawnKay (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (nick526)*

I've actually replaced the MC twice in the past week. From what I can tell, there are no leaks. The system held 10 psi for a few minutes until I released it.
All I did was change my front rotors and pads, brembo replacements and pbr pads......... the pedal was a little mushy before but now its way worse. My ebrake works good too.


----------



## tupinchemadre (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: (wagonowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wagonowner* »_I've actually replaced the MC twice in the past week. From what I can tell, there are no leaks. The system held 10 psi for a few minutes until I released it.
All I did was change my front rotors and pads, brembo replacements and pbr pads......... the pedal was a little mushy before but now its way worse. My ebrake works good too.

You replaced the MC with KNOWN good units, brand new units, or junk yard units? The only part that retains pressure is the MC, verify yours is good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ShawnKay (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (tupinchemadre)*

I bought an ATE factory replacement unit from GAP, I'm assuming its good, actually this is the 2nd one that I replaced and they're both doing the same thing that the stock one was doing after I replaced the rotors and pads


----------



## tupinchemadre (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: (wagonowner)*

This will fix your probs


----------



## tupinchemadre (Mar 4, 2007)

How about the abs pump, does it function? Any rust or corrosion on it? Maybe its allowing air to come in


----------



## ShawnKay (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (tupinchemadre)*

what would the torch be used for besides trashing the whole car









Tonight after work, I'm gonna go home and do some abs stops, which should cycle the pump, after that I'm gonna bleed it again......... we'll see


----------



## tupinchemadre (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: (wagonowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wagonowner* »_what would the torch be used for besides trashing the whole car








Tonight after work, I'm gonna go home and do some abs stops, which should cycle the pump, after that I'm gonna bleed it again......... we'll see


Then you use the torch, damm abs pumps suck http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ShawnKay (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (tupinchemadre)*

is there a way to bypass the system?


----------



## tupinchemadre (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: (wagonowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wagonowner* »_is there a way to bypass the system?

Swap out to a NON ABS system, much better IMO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ShawnKay (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (tupinchemadre)*

what do you think that would cost me?


----------



## tupinchemadre (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: (wagonowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wagonowner* »_what do you think that would cost me?

Cheap if you do the work yourself, Im not sure if those year models came without ABS or exactly how you could eliminate the ABS module, but Im sure some one has done it, I still think its your MC, but the module would cause similar drama also http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Drink



































then try to figure it out


----------



## ShawnKay (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (tupinchemadre)*

I think its a combination of Air in the system and the ABS module, we'll see, just got pushed back to fixing it tomorrow morning instead of tonight, I'll update the post after I'm done...... Thanks


----------



## ShawnKay (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (wagonowner)*

OK, so I did some abs stops, went back home, bled the brakes, atleast half a poland spring water bottle at each corner. Got back in the car, turned it on and it seemed to better. Bled them again thinking it would get better.................. nope, got worse, went back to the way it was. wtf


----------



## FastTurbo 2.0 (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: brake pedal???????? (wagonowner)*

sent IM


----------



## ShawnKay (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: brake pedal???????? (FastTurbo 2.0)*

bench bled the MC and bled the brakes, still doing the same thing but after a couple pumps they're working better than before


----------



## tupinchemadre (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: brake pedal???????? (wagonowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wagonowner* »_bench bled the MC and bled the brakes, still doing the same thing but after a couple pumps they're working better than before










Burn that thing


----------



## ShawnKay (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: brake pedal???????? (tupinchemadre)*

think I'm just gonna try and drop it off at the dealer on Friday, oh well


----------



## tupinchemadre (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: brake pedal???????? (wagonowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wagonowner* »_think I'm just gonna try and drop it off at the dealer on Friday, oh well

$5 they say its the ABS pump http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: brake pedal???????? (tupinchemadre)*

Sounds like a caliper or a faulty ABS thing. Also, just to be sure, pull the M/C forward and check and make sure your brake booster pushrod is intact and where it should be. Sometimes it comes "undone", I can't describe it really well but it's only held in place by three or four little metal tabs, and if they give out, the pushrod will pop out and you will have way too much pedal travel.


----------



## ShawnKay (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: brake pedal???????? (Mr Black)*

that's what I'm thinking but its already been off the road for about a month due to the lack of time I have to spend on it, its more of a conveniance thing right now............. oh well


----------



## BORA1point8T (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: brake pedal???????? (wagonowner)*

i have the same problem with my brakes...its been the issue for a while...and like you i've replaced the MC as well.


----------



## ShawnKay (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: brake pedal???????? (BORA1point8T)*

I got it back last night from the dealer, apparently it was the spring clips on the calipers......... I either installed them incorrectly or they were bad...... they re-installed the front brakes correctly and bled the system....... they work fine now


----------



## craig20v (Nov 13, 2000)

*Re: (wagonowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wagonowner* »_bled the brakes, atleast half a poland spring water bottle at each corner. 

just curious what ounce bottle it was...


----------



## ShawnKay (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (craig20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *craig20v* »_
just curious what ounce bottle it was...

I believe it was 1 Pint 0.9 oz


----------



## craig20v (Nov 13, 2000)

*Re: (wagonowner)*

there inlies the problem my friend


----------

